# deer creek



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have a father in law that just had a total knee replacement and he is itching to get on a boat before ice sets in. he wants to stay closer to home because of his knee and would like to try out deer creek. i have never fished there and would love some help on where to go for trout from a boat.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've caught fish from a boat in most areas of the reservoir. Are you trolling or just bait fishing? that will help others answer your question a little better. I havent been out there lately on a boat but I'm sure someone has and can help you out.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

we are set up to do either, what works up there? where?


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

just troll blk / slvr rapalas along the shoreline.. bows and browns will eat em up!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm no expert but the trout fishing on Deer Creek has been good all year dragging just about anything behind a boat. I have a toon with no motor so i go out around the Island draggin a worm, or vertical jigging when I see a big target on the sonar and always come home with my limit. There are also a few perch around the island too.

The Rock cliff arm of the Nelle is fishing pretty good for nice size rainbows right now too.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

They might be shallow enough for Rapalas early. But you'll need to graph them and put the bait in front of their noses. I use downriggers and spoons, and do pretty well. 

Start trolling right off the ramp across the bay. You can troll the shorelines, but honestly I catch just as many out in the middle of the lake.

Most important, Deer Creek has an early bite. So have your boat in the water by first light.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for all your help. we went up there saturday morning and it was perfect. my father in law had a blast and we caught over thirty fish by noon. we were trolling the whole time and it did not matter where we went, as long as the depth was right. we started out bait fishing but quickly changed to trolling and once we did we could hardly keep up. at one point we had a triple. thanks for all the help, we could not have asked for a better day on the water.


----------

